# Paying back the credit card



## Amity Island (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I watched the online video about exercise and T1 diabetics that everydayupsanddowns posted the link to (the free libre training course). In it, it  mentions the powerful technique of using sprint and jog type exercise to increase blood sugars, burn them off then sprint again to raise blood sugar and so forth. Firstly, has anybody tried this technique and secondly, the consultant mentioned this "paying back the credit card analogy". Can anyone explain how this is done after exercise? How do you give back the stores of glycogen that have been used up?

https://abcd.care/resource/exercise-strategies


Thanks


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi @Amity Island, as I understand it the credit card payback is that you have to restock your muscles /liver supply of glucose after exercise. You can do this by eating more or by reducing insulin afterwards. On my pump I normally take 90% of normal basal insulin rates for 24 hours after a big run or bike ride. I also reduce meal doses by approx 30%afterwards or else I have hypos.

I do find a fast run with hills will push up my bg, not really tried running fast then slow to test the theory you mention.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Amity Island (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Pigeon,

Thanks very much for your reply, it's perhaps not a well known method among T1's. 

So for example, even after normal steady aerobic exercise i'd expect to use only half my usual bolus doses for meals (because of increased sensitivity to insulin). But, but, if applying the sprint/jog technique and paying back the credit card I would take even less insulin than 50%? I know it's all trial and error but from what you said, it's gives me a start just knowing what to do.
In the video, the consultant has a patient who swims long distance and used the short burst, steady swim for long distances.
Can you tell me, how long do you do the "extra,extra" reduced insulin /eat more for after using the quick sprint technique? Is it just for a day?
I'd assume that the more times you use the sprint/jog it in a session the more there is to pay back?

Thanks


----------

